# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รถบังคับน้ำมัน HPI รุ่น Savage XL Octane 2.4GHz RTR ใช้น้ำมันเบนซิน

## Import

รถบังคับน้ำมัน *HPI* รุ่น *Savage XL Octane* 2.4GHz RTR ใช้น้ำมันเบนซิน ขนาด 1:8 เป็นรถบิ๊กฟุตขับเคลื่อน 4 ล้อ ประกอบเสร็จพร้อมเล่น

•Factory assembled, Ready to Run 1/8th scale Octane-powered Savage Monster Truck
•2.7hp GT15C 15cc 2-stroke engine with pullstart
•300cc fuel tank for over 20 minutes of runtime
•Savage XL extended chassis with 3mm thick TVP plates
•3-speed transmission for aggressive action
•4-shoe Quadra clutch system with cooling fan
•Triple-disc brake system for sure stops
•XtraLarge Big Bore oil-filled shocks on each corner
•Low fuel costs using pump gasoline and 2-stroke oil
•All-metal shaft drivetrain for durability
•Water-resistant receiver and battery box
•Waterproof steering and throttle servos
•Fully equipped with ball bearings for maximum efficiency
•2.4GHz radio system for hassle-free performance
•Proven HPI Savage toughness
•Extra-wide Terra Pin tires for maximum performance and grip
•Brand new XL monster truck body
•All-metal differential gears
•Steel spur gear
•Heavy Duty clutchbell
•Heavy Duty dogbones
•Heavy Duty outdrives
•Heavy Duty axles
•Machined brake hub

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม :* http://www.hpiracing.com/en/kit/109073 

*คลิปวิดีโอ*



*รูปภาพ*



*ราคา :* 33,900 บาท 

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 



*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------

